# Disappearing ghost town



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/25/BADE1CKPIB.DTL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What Ghost town?


----------

